# EasyRyder



## insomniace (Apr 12, 2011)

Recently harvested Easyryder bud and unpressed water hash. Enjoy


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice man! Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## insomniace (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the looks fellas.  The harvest is so recent that I haven't been able to enjoy a cured bud yet but so far I give easyryder a 7 out of 10. The hash is amazing. My first attempt at making some.  I used the gumby method and am happy with the results.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

Johnny ya do realize how old this thread is right?


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Johnny ya do realize how old this thread is right?


There Still Nice Buds.


----------

